# Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier



## Andrea1104 (19. Nov. 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen. Mein Name ist Andrea, ich bin 47 Jahre alt, ich wohne in Remscheid (Bergisches Land), meine Hobbys sind meine 5 Chihuahuas, und seit einigen Wochen auch meine 17 Goldfische. Ich habe durch Google hierher gefunden, weil ich mich über das Thema Überwinterung von Goldischen informieren wollte. Ein tolles Forum, hier gibt es wirklich viel interessantes zu Lesen.
Unser kleiner Teich exestiert schon seit einigen Jahren, ich hatte mich nur nie getraut, Fische anzuschaffen, aus Angst ich könnte alles falsch machen. Jetzt habe ich vor einigen Wochen 17 Goldfische von meiner Freundin geschenkt bekommen. Meine größte Sorge, wie überstehen die Fische den Winter unbeschadet. Unser Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle ca. 60 -65 cm tief. Bilder und Maße werde ich morgen hier einstellen. Eisfreihalter habe ich schon besorgt.
Zu dem Thema Überwinterung der Goldfische habe ich noch einige Fragen auf dem Herzen.


----------



## fleur (19. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier*

Hi Andrea,

erstmal : herzlich willkommen bei den Teich :crazy 
Zum Thema : Überwintern von Goldfischen" können (fast) alle was sagen, außer mir  
Also viel Spaß beim Fragenstellen und Stöbern

Gruß Carin (i.A. von fleur)


----------



## jochen (19. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Andrea,

Herzlich willkommen hier bei uns,
Bilder sind immer gut, sie sagen mehr als tausend Worte.

Wir haben hier auch eine Suchfunktion, die hilft dir für`s Erste weiter.
Wenn Fragen offen stehen, oder du etwas nicht so richtig verstehst...

immer her damit...


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier*

Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen. 

:willkommen 


Wünsche dir viel Spaß beim posten und lesen.


LG Chris


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (19. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier*

Auch von uns ein herzliches Willkommen.  

Wir sind schon mal gespannt auf Deine Bilder und die Fragen, viel Spass her bei den/uns "Teichverrückten"


----------



## Andrea1104 (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung.

hier kommen die Maße meines Teiches: 1,50 m x 2,20 m.
Hier hoffentlich die Bilder

    

Ich habe in diesem Forum schon viel bezüglich der Überwinterung von Fischen gelesen. einen Eisfreihalter habe ich, und luftgepolsterte Folie ebenfalls. Wäre es sinnvoll, noch einen Heizstab mit Frostwarner zu besorgen, oder einen Luftsprudler?
Ich bin leider totaler Anfänger was Fische angeht.

Ich habe in diesem Forum ja schon die tollsten Teiche gesehen, dagegen habe ich eine Pfütze. Nächstes jahr muß ein größerer, und vor allen tieferer Teich her.

UUps, jetzt sind die Bilder doppelt hier drin. Das übe ich aber nochmal.


Edit by Dodi: Doppelte Bilder entfernt


----------



## Hawk0210 (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Andrea,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier und viel spaß!....


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (23. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier*



			
				Andrea1104 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre es sinnvoll, noch einen Heizstab mit Frostwarner zu besorgen, oder einen Luftsprudler?


 
Hi Andrea,

Dein Teich ist, wie Du schreibst, ca 60cm tief. Nun kommt es darauf an, wie gross die "tiefste Stelle" ist. 60cm sind nicht viel und wenn dies nur ein kleiner Teil des Teiches ist und der Rest noch flacher ist, könnte es problematisch werden. Ein Luftsprudler hilft allein dadurch, dass er das Wasser in Bewegung hält, Eisbildung einzuschränken. Die Anschaffung wäre bestimmt nicht verkehrt ... und da muss es keineswegs das Nobelmodell sein.

Allerdings: Unser alter Teich war auch nicht tiefer, nur gibt es hier in Rheinhessen auch kaum richtige Winter. Und Bergisches Land ?? Wie sind Eure   dort ?? Sind sie bei Euch eher streng, wird der Sprudler allein vielleicht nicht reichen. Ob es wirklich ein grosses Risiko ist, hängt, wie geschrieben, von Eurem Klima ab.



			
				andrea1104 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe in diesem Forum ja schon die tollsten Teiche gesehen, dagegen habe ich eine Pfütze. Nächstes jahr muß ein größerer, und vor allen tieferer Teich her.


 
.... dann geht es Dir wie den meinsten hier, irgendwann ist der "alte" Teich zu klein und ein gröserer, schönerer und tieferer muss her ... so geschehen auch bei uns in diesem Sommer.



			
				Andrea1104 schrieb:
			
		

> UUps, jetzt sind die Bilder doppelt hier drin. Das übe ich aber nochmal.


 
am besten vielleicht hier: Übungsforum


----------



## Andrea1104 (23. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Ludwig,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Leider ist wirklich nur ein kleiner Teil des Teiches 60 cm - 65- cm tief. Wir wohnen zwar im Bergischen Land, aber richtig stenge Winter haben wir auch hier nicht. Köln und Düsseldorf liegt ja nicht weit weg, meistens ist es dort zwischen 2 und 4 Grad wärmer. Temperaturen von -20 bis -22 Grad, wie ich es an anderer Stelle gelesen hatte, haben wir hier nicht. Wenn die Temeraturen mal zwischen -10 bis -12 Grad liegen, ist es schon selten. Der letzte Winter war auch hier kein Winter. 

Ich werde mir jetzt einen Luftsprudler besorgen, und wenn es richtig kalt werden sollte habe ich noch den Eisfreihalter, und werde den Teich teilweise mit luftgepolsterter Folie oder Styropor (weiß nicht, ob das Wort so geschrieben wird) abdecken. Sollte es Widererwarten doch ein sehr strenger Winter werden, kann ich mir immer noch ein Aquarium besorgen. Allerdings ist es bei uns im Haus immer recht warm, auch im Keller. Wir sind halt Frostbeulen. 

Ich möchte natürlich, daß meine 17 Goldies auch im Frühjahr noch putzmunter sind. 

Viele Grüße

Andrea


----------



## Annett (23. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Andrea.

Theoretisch ist gegen diese Vorgehensweise nichts einzuwenden, nur ist sie so nicht praktikabel.
Der Eisfreihalter muss vor dem ersten Eis auf dem Teich sein. (Sofern er überhaupt was nützt - kannst ja mal mit meinem Namen und dem Begriff Eisfreihalter die Suchfunktion füttern.)

Gleiches gilt m.M.n. auch für Luftpolsterfolie + Styrodur (bitte nicht mit dem krümmeligen Mist verwechseln).
Auch die Fische bekommst Du ohne enormen Streß bei -5 oder -10°C wohl kaum noch aus dem Teich, da dann eine entsprechende Eisdecke drauf ist. "Eis aufhacken" ist ganz schlecht für die Fische und wer soll sie nach dem Schreck rausfangen? Die verkriechen sich mit Sicherheit! Möglich wären Aktionen mit heißem Wasser, aber davon reichlich, um ein Loch reinzubekommen.

Wasser an den Händen und Minusgrade ist zusätzlich richtig ätzend - ich darf das fast täglich im Winter haben, weiß also wie es sich anfühlt. 

Hat denn keiner der Nachbarn einen Teich und kann sagen, wie dick die Eisschicht bisher max. geworden ist (vorletzten Winter z.B.)?


----------



## Andrea1104 (24. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Annett,

den Teich selber haben wir schon seit einigen Jahren, und er war bisher noch nie bis auf den Grund zugefroren. So strenge Winter haben wir hier im Bergischen Land nicht. Wir sind hier Gott sei Dank nicht im Sauerland, wo es doch bedeutend kälter werden kann. Liegen ca. in 350 m Höhe.

Das man das Eis nicht aufhacken darf, habe ich schon gelesen, daß soll nicht gut für die Fische sein.

Ich hoffe, der Winter wird nicht so streng, dann müßte ich mir keine Sorgen machen.

Viele Grüße

Andrea


----------



## Andrea1104 (12. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Zusammen,

sollte es Widererwarten doch einen sehr strengen Winter geben, möchte ich meine Goldfische doch lieber reinholen. Ich hatte mir überlegt, ein Aquarium zuzulegen. Wieviel Liter sollte das Aquarium fassen können, bei 17 Goldfischen? Welcher Filter wäre geeignet? Kann ich das Aquarium bedenkenlos ins Wohnzimmer stellen, oder ist das für die Fische zu warm)

Ich hoffe allerdings auf einen normalen Winter, so daß die Vorkehrungen, die ich bisher getroffen habe, reichen würden.


----------



## Annett (14. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Andrea,

für 17Goldfische (sind die nun 3cm oder schon 13?) brauch man schon was größeres..... denke unter 200L brauchst Du da nicht anfangen.

Hast Du Dir einen Eisfreihalter mit Frostwächter gekauft?
Denke, das wäre die bessere Lösung für alle!
Im Wozi. ist es meist warm - so warm, dass der Stoffwechsel der Fische wie im Sommer auf Hochtouren läuft. Entsprechend mußt Du füttern und die Ausscheidungen immer wieder entfernen/durch Wasserwechsel verdünnen. 

Ein Sprudelstein kühlt den Teich auf Dauer aus. Schließlich muss die Wärme für das offene Loch ja irgendwo herkommen.
Und wenns dann richtig knackig kalt wird, ist der ganze Teich durch diese Umwälzung irgendwann bei +0,5°C und darunter. 
Dann wirds wirklich eng. :?


----------



## Andrea1104 (14. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Annett,

vielen Danke für Deine Anwort.

 Die Fische sind ca. von 2 cm bis 8 cm groß. Einen Eisfreihalter habe ich, allerdings ohne Frostwächter, einen aus Styropor (aus dem ähnlichem Material, komme grad nicht drauf, wie das heißt). Luftgepolsterte Folie und eine Luftsprudler habe ich auch gekauft.
Sollte es knackig kalt werden, besorge ich mir noch einen Eisfreihalter mit Frostwächter. Kannst Du mir da einen empfehlen?
Das mit dem Wohnzimmer hatte ich mir fast gedacht, daß es für die Fische nicht ideal ist.

Hätte ich das alles vorher gewußt, hätte ich die Fische gar nicht genommen. Eigentlich informiere ich mich immer gründlich, bevor ich mir irgendein Haustier anschaffe. Diesmal mußte es aber schnell gehen, da die Schwiegereltern meiner Freundin anbauen wollten, und dafür mußte der Teich weg.

Ich wäre schon sehr traurig, wenn die Fische den Winter nicht überleben würden.:? 

Aber nächstes Jahr wird ein größerer Teich gebaut. Stöbere hier schon fleissig im Forum rum. 

Viele Grüße

Andrea


----------



## Andrea1104 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Zusammen,

auch ich wollte mich mal wieder zu Wort melden.

Ich bin sehr froh darüber, daß dieser Winter auch wieder kein Winter war. Meinen 17 Goldfischen geht es prächtig, haben die wenigen Frosttage bestens überstanden (auch wenn ich die erste Nacht, in der Frost angekündigt wurde, kein Auge zugemacht habe:beeten ).
Jetzt ist ein neuer, größerer und tieferer Teich in Planung. Ein Fertigteich soll es diesmal werden.
Ich stöbere zur Zeit das Internet rauf und runter, und habe auch schon Fertigteiche gefunden, die für uns in Frage kommen.

Viele Grüße

Andrea


----------



## Annett (29. März 2008)

*AW: Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Andrea,

prima, dass die Goldis überlebt haben und Ihr jetzt einen größeren Teich plant.  

Wenn ich aber an die Arbeit denke, die ein Fertigteich mit dem Ausrichten und Einschlämmen bereitet + den erheblich höheren Preis, würde ich IMMER Folie bevorzugen!
Die meisten Fertigteiche bringen es gerade mal auf 80-90cm Tiefe... mit Folie seid Ihr auch da flexibel und könnt den Fischen ein "kuscheliges Plätzchen" bei -120cm und tiefer gönnen. 

Zusätzlich kommt Ihr bei gleicher Teichgröße mit Folie wesentlich günstiger weg und seid in der Form sehr flexibel.... überlegt es Euch lieber noch mal. 

Hilfe bei der Planung des Teichprofils bekommt Ihr hier mit Sicherheit! 
Und alles andere findet sich dann auch.


----------



## Rossi1 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier*

Hallo willkommen Im Forum


----------



## Andrea1104 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Annett,

Du hast mich überzeugt. Eigentlich war ich von Anfang an mehr für einen Folienteich. Was mich allerdings ein wenig davon abgebracht hat, ist die Tatsache, daß unserer derzeitiger Folienteich irgendwo ein Loch hat. Wir müssen ein, zweimal die Woch Wasser auffüllen. Leider haben wir keine Ahnung, wo sich das Loch befindet. Da waren wir halt der Meinung, bei einem Fertigteich kann man dieses Problem umgehen.
Meinen Mann konnte ich heute auch noch von einem Folienteich überzeugen, denn er ist derjenige, der ersteinmal die Arbeit hat.

Wenn es losgeht, werde ich natürlich Bilder hier einstellen.

Da habe ich schon mal die ersten Fragen, und hoffe, die sind in diesem Thread überhaupt richtig plaziert.

Wie stark sollte die Folie sein? Ist es sinnvoll, die alte Folie unter der neuen zu belassen, oder vielleicht darüber zu legen?

Über Tipps, wo im Netz ich die Folie am besten erwerben kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar. Wenn es hier im Forum nicht erlaubt ist, gerne auch als Privatnachricht.

Ach ja, einen Teichfilter brauche ich ja auch noch, und da habe ich so gar keine Ahnung, was da sinnvoll wäre.

Das war`s erstmal für heute.


Viele Grüße

Andrea


----------



## Olli.P (29. März 2008)

*AW: Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Andrea,

auch von mir noch ein mehr oder weniger verspätetes


:willkommen    bei den Teichbekloppten.... 

Füttere doch mal die Suche mit deinen Fragen.... 

Und wenn dann noch was unklar ist, kannst die Frage ja immer noch posten.... 

Hier wird jedem nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen geholfen.......:smoki 

So viele Erfahrungswerte wie hier findest du in keinem noch so gut geschriebenen Buch 

Denn das Forum ist sicherlich das beste Buch das du finden konntest


----------



## klaus e (29. März 2008)

*AW: Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Andrea,
ein verspätestes Willkommen auch von mir. Remscheid kenn' ich aus der Kinder- und Jugendzeit recht gut. Uroma lebte in RS, Oma in Wermelskirchen. Habe dort regelmäßig die Sommerferien verbringen dürfen, mit der 7. Klasse war allerdings wegen Aufmüpfigkeit und anderen Interessen Schluss 
Bin aber beiden Städten weiterhin wegen Verwandtschaft und Erinnerungen verbunden (auch dem Wuppertaler Zoo  )...
Frage: Wenn ihr den Teich neu anlegt, weshalb sollte die alte Folie drin bleiben? Hau sie raus und fange neu an! Mit einem Teich ist es wie mit einem Boot -nach einem Jahr ist es stets einen Meter zu kurz, klein, flach undwasauchimmer...
LG
Klaus


----------



## Marlowe (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier*

Guten Morgen, meine liebe Andrea!


Na, ist das nicht DER Morgengruß?


Die kaputte Folie solltest Du im Teich belassen, sie dient trotz des Lochs immer noch als zusätzlicher Schutz nach unten. Mir fällt auch nach reiflicher 
Überlegung kein Grund ein, weshalb Du (Dein Mann) die Mühe haben solltest/sollte, die Folie zu entfernen.
Folie darüber legen, doppelten Schutz genießen...mh...könnte ein Spruch aus der Werbung sein.
Zur Erweiterung des Teichs: Folie, Folie, Folie.....
Die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten sind enorm.

Je größer der Teich, desto besser!
Als Aquarianer erschien mir mein 4000-Liter-Teich wie ein Ozean, nach über einem Jahr als Teichbesitzer aber schrumpft er im Angesicht der bisher nicht wahrgenommenen Möglichkeiten mehr und mehr. Glaube mir, gib Deinem Göttergatten Vitamine und Dosenbrot und laß ihn schaufeln, der Dank ist nachher die Riesenfreude!


----------



## Andrea1104 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier*



> Die kaputte Folie solltest Du im Teich belassen, sie dient trotz des Lochs immer noch als zusätzlicher Schutz nach unten.




Guten Morgen Marlowe,


erstmal Danke für den lieben Morgengruß!

Das war auch für mich die Überlegung, mit der alten Folie. Ich dachte halt, doppelt hält besser.

Auch allen anderen vielen Dank für die Anworten. Werde mich hier fleissig durchwurschteln. Ich bin mir aber sicher, es werden noch viele Fragen kommen.

Viele Grüße

Andrea


----------



## Andrea1104 (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier*

Guten Tag alle Zusammen,

ich bin wieder da, und das in nächter Zeit  regelmäßiger. Trotz der doch zugeringen Teichtiefe, haben meine Goldfische auch die harten Winter unbeschadet überstanden. Jetzt ist es aber endlich an der Zeit für einen neuen Teich. Wir haben uns für einen GFK Fertigteich entschieden. Die Maße 2600x 1800x1100, 2900. Das Teichloch ist vergrößert, und der Teich eingebettet. Der nächste Schritt ist, dass der Teich einbetoniert wird.

Meine Fische sind solange in einem Zementbottich umgezogen. Luftsprudler und kleine Pumpe laufen.

Bilder und weitere Infos folgen, und ganz besonders noch viele Fragen.


Viele Grüße

Andrea


----------

